# Why do people put bird totals in their sig line?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't noticed it much on here, but on the refuge and duckhuntingchat, there are a bunch of dudes who put bird totals in their signature lines. What is the point of that? :rotfl:

PS dkhntrdstn, you missed out on a fantastic hunt Saturday. O*--


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Probably because they are proud of the numbers of birds that they have killed


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a small penis thing... You probably wouldn't understand. 8)


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Why are you so worried about what everyone else does?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

same reason why guys stand 5 feet behind their deer and elk in pictures. They're worried the animal isn't big enough for everyone else to see.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Does it have anything to do with shooting across shooting lanes of invited guests?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Does it have anything to do with shooting across shooting lanes of invited guests?


I didn't see the lines on the water on that hunt I took you on. Didn't realize I had to follow your rules when I took you on a hunt. Thanks though.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Why are you so worried about what everyone else does?


I don't really care, I was just asking a question. To me it seems pretty funny, especially when the vast majority of those I have seen have shot very few ducks.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You know how when somebody tells you that they caught a 20 inch trout, you kind of automatically cut the size of the fish in your mind down by 5 or 6 inches? I do the same with guys who put huge bird totals in their signature. If somebody posts that they shot 50 mallards, 38 teal, 16 pintails, 11 canvasbacks, and 35 gadwall, I automatically think 4 hen shovelers, 7 goldeneyes, 2 mallards, 24 coots, and one mallard that they think they hit but flew away.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have anything to do with shooting across shooting lanes of invited guests?
> ...


I suppose it may have to do with that ediquette and common sense thing but eh we're good.

How's the season been?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> I suppoese it has to do with that edict and common sense thing but eh we're good.
> 
> How's the season been?


Are you sure you are good? You have been crying about it for two years now. Perhaps the next time you call someone and beg them to take you, your dad and your son on a hunt, you just be grateful for the hunt. :O•-:

My season has been good. Didn't get out very much for the first few months, but the last month has been very productive.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's my count OOOOO. But some great days and long walks. Hey it's all good. Count , don't count, post pics, don't post pics. Peoples preferences makes the world go round. Now get out there and shoot a duck (or don't). :lol:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

:lol:


TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's a small penis thing... You probably wouldn't understand. 8)


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I dunno what your all talking about......


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> Are you sure you are good? You have been crying about it for two years now. Perhaps the next time you call someone and beg them to take you, your dad and your son on a hunt, you just be grateful for the hunt. :O•-:


lmao, beg?! ... _ honestly_...


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Joel I am begging.... . 

No humility regards. TS


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> I dunno what your all talking about......


You shot THREE swans! I'm tellin!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Joel I am begging.... .
> 
> No humility regards. TS


be sure to shoot on the T in take em, or just a smidge before. :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> tshuntin said:
> 
> 
> > Joel I am begging.... .
> ...


Unless he wants a reason to cry like a 3yr old for the next two years. o-||


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Dustin, you forgot to add in your totals for seagulls and grebes. And that poor farmer's chickens. Quit being modest!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Dustin, you forgot to add in your totals for seagulls and grebes. And that poor farmer's chickens. Quit being modest!


Yeah seriously. You brag up that chicken band like it is a swan collar.


----------



## Big Bob Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

Donttreadonme said:


> Billcollector said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so worried about what everyone else does?
> ...


Really? Seems like your just fishing to me!
So it seems to me that your the one who is really keeping track of bird count by this vast majority that you have seen, yet also you haven't got out much. According to your own admission from this thread.

Keep fishing/trolling.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Big Bob Bill. Great first post. Can't wait for more amazing insight from you. Post up a picture from a hunt or your season totals.

My dog has retrieved 161 birds so far. That is one statistic I am very proud to share.


----------



## Big Bob Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

Been around this forum for a number of years. Just been a looker, not a poster. I could careless about your retrieves and your dog.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Bob Bill said:


> Been around this forum for a number of years. Just been a looker, not a poster. I could careless about your retrieves and your dog.


Oh that is too bad. At least I was able to bring you out of the shadows and into the party. 8)

Well good luck on the rest of your season.


----------



## Big Bob Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

Donttreadonme said:


> Big Bob Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Been around this forum for a number of years. Just been a looker, not a poster. I could careless about your retrieves and your dog.
> ...


What's too bad??


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

That you don't care about the number of birds my dog has retrieved. If I can't brag about my dog, what can I brag about?


----------



## Big Bob Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't care to be part of your self absorbed world. More to hunting/recreation then some guy who thinks he's all that. Sorry, but your ego is not my concern.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> It's a small penis thing... You probably wouldn't understand. 8)


I can't believe I missed this post. TEX, I never knew you could be so kind. Almost brought a tear to my eye. _(O)_


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Bob Bill said:


> I don't care to be part of your self absorbed world.


Then why did you join this forum just to be a part of my self absorbed world? Am I secretly your hero? Do you have a man crush on me?

Just so you know, I don't swing that way....not that there is anything wrong with that. :mrgreen:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Back off bro. Joel's my man *****. He only borrows my gear. Hunts only my spots. And claims only my drakes. You wanna get in his pants, you gotta go through me first.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Big Bob Bill said:


> Been around this forum for a number of years. Just been a looker, not a poster. I could careless about your retrieves and your dog.


Well according to your joinded date, you haven't been around for a couple years..... more like one day :O•-:


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am proud to say at least one hunt a week this season, one duck total and the dog wouldn't go get it(he is 13 and has bad joints he just likes to lay there). But as to why they put in the signature I think TEX got the closet for most of those guys. :lol:


----------



## Big Bob Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

C_Wiser said:


> [quote="Big Bob Bill":1bbf0wbs]Been around this forum for a number of years. Just been a looker, not a poster. I could careless about your retrieves and your dog.


Well according to your joinded date, you haven't been around for a couple years..... more like one day :O•-:[/quote:1bbf0wbs]
You don't have to join to read the threads. But I'm glad you noticed the join date and made the connection. Your a smart cookie!!


----------



## Big Bob Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

NothinButGreen said:


> Back off bro. Joel's my man *****. He only borrows my gear. Hunts only my spots. And claims only my drakes. You wanna get in his pants, you gotta go through me first.


No I don't want to "get in his pants". You can claim him as your man *****. 
Man this is juvenile. What are you guys in 7th grade? Please don't tell me you have a wife and kids? If so, I feel sorry for them. WOW!

Keep trolling! You guys can catch someone else. I'm done. This is a disgrace.

Sorry UWN mods. I will go back to being a looker.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes I have a wife and 3 kids. Actually 3 wife's. so 9 kids. And I'm 17. 

Your a real smart one. For being a "looker" story sure know your stuff.


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Big Bob Bill said:


> [quote="C_Wiser":29pb8yhg][quote="Big Bob Bill":29pb8yhg]Been around this forum for a number of years. Just been a looker, not a poster. I could careless about your retrieves and your dog.


Well according to your joinded date, you haven't been around for a couple years..... more like one day :O•-:[/quote:29pb8yhg]
You don't have to join to read the threads. But I'm glad you noticed the join date and made the connection. Your a smart cookie!![/quote:29pb8yhg]

Hey Big Bob Bill, you said it not me..... and joel is right im glad he brought you out :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bob Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

NothinButGreen said:


> Yes I have a wife and 3 kids. Actually 3 wife's. so 9 kids. And I'm 17.
> 
> Your a real smart one. For being a "looker" story sure know your stuff.


Know what stuff?


----------

